# [solved] Not Another Raspberry Pi WLAN post!

## cdstealer

Hi Guys & Gals,  I've been playing with my Pi for a few weeks now trying to sanitise various howto's etc (none of which worked in my case).  So I've been documenting what works for me (not public yet).  Everything (so far) seems to be working OK.  I've used the default config for kernel 4.4.19 [make bcm2709_defconfig].  I haven't got as far as the video capabilities yet as I prefer to work on one issue at a time.  But the WIFI issue that seems to plague most people has got me beat.  The module loads, it loads the firmware but that's it.  It's doesn't look like it's creating the interface for it.  So I'm hoping someone may have a pointer.

This is what turns up in dmesg:

```
# dmesg | grep "brcm\|80211"

[    7.270284] usbcore: registered new interface driver brcmfmac

[    7.460455] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    7.460475] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[    7.460484] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[    7.460498] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.460513] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.460525] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.460539] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.460553] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    7.460565] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    7.460577] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    7.460589] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[    8.339256] brcmfmac: brcmf_sdio_htclk: HT Avail timeout (1000000): clkctl 0x50

[    9.349147] brcmfmac: brcmf_sdio_htclk: HT Avail timeout (1000000): clkctl 0x50

[   10.359184] brcmfmac: brcmf_sdio_htclk: HT Avail timeout (1000000): clkctl 0x50
```

These are the only interfaces active:

```
# ip a

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/24 brd xxx.xxx.xxx.255 scope global eth0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::ba27:ebff:fe5b:9143/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
```

My kernel is:

```
# uname -a

Linux pifukka 4.4.19-raspberrypi-v7+ #1 SMP Wed Sep 7 10:13:27 BST 2016 armv7l BCM2709 GNU/Linux
```

I know the wifi is working as it works fine with the raspbian distro.  

I've read what seems like a lifetimes worth of guides and forum posts regarding this nemesis before I posted this.  If anyone has any advice, I would be very grateful.  This is starting to make me feel like it's 14 years ago and I've just booted a gentoo minimal cd for the first time :'(

TIA

----------

## cdstealer

Yay.. I downloaded the Jessie image from https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/raspbian/, mounted it and then copied over the contents lib/firmware/brcm.

unloaded then reloaded the brcmfmac module and hey presto, I now have a wlan0 interface  :Very Happy: 

This is the output in dmesg.

```
[90797.496863] usbcore: deregistering interface driver brcmfmac

[90805.562612] usbcore: registered new interface driver brcmfmac

[90805.661397] brcmfmac: brcmf_c_preinit_dcmds: Firmware version = wl0: Dec 15 2015 18:10:45 version 7.45.41.23 (r606571) FWID 01-cc4eda9c

[90805.681883] brcmfmac: brcmf_cfg80211_reg_notifier: not a ISO3166 code

[90808.330967] brcmfmac: brcmf_cfg80211_reg_notifier: not a ISO3166 code

[90808.330993] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[90808.331003] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[90808.331012] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[90808.331026] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[90808.331040] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[90808.331053] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[90808.331067] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[90808.331081] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[90808.331093] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[90808.331105] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[90808.331118] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)
```

----------

